# Strike in Sharm



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Dozens of employees at Egypt's Sharm El-Sheikh international airport have started a partial strike to demand wage increases and a share in profits.
One of the airport's two terminals has been closed, but flights continue to run with only minor delays.

"Negotiations are ongoing with officials from the Egyptian Airports Company. We hope the solution will be resolved shortly," Khaled Moawad of the Egypt Air independent workers syndicate told Ahram Online.

Located in southern Sinai, Sharm El-Sheikh is one of the region's top tourist destinations.

Disruption to the city's airport could take its toll on tourism which is facing hard times due to the ongoing violence in northern Sinai.

Wael El-Maadawy, head of the Egyptian Airports Company, has said he is keen to reach a settlement with the striking workers.

Egypt's Sharm El-Sheikh airport partially closed due to strike - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------

